# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Dark Days

## jc17777

Hey everyone,

I have been going through a couple of dark weeks lately. Cancer took my mom about two weeks ago at the very young age of 54. She was originally misdiagnosed by her MD and then when she went to the hospital they couldnt figure out what was wrong for about a week and a half and pumped her with a cocktail of different meds which I think made her worse. It has put a big strain on my family and we are trying to cope with it the best we can. Cancer has now taken about 12 people in my extended family.

Here is to hoping that Cancer is one day cured

----------


## jc17777

My family and I have also been trying to fufill our last promises to her and keep her last wishes. We have been struggling a bit with the added expenses of everything that comes with funeral arrangements and what not. I am not asking for any handouts and don't expect anyone to donate but I did set up a gofundme page for anyone that would like to help out. Please dont feel obligated too though.

https://www.gofundme.com/w9tkv5uc?ut...mpaign=welcome

My family is also planning to do a cancer fundraiser near the end of the year. I will keep you all updated on that aswell.

----------


## optical24/7

My condolences jc. May you and your family find peace. Yes, cancer has taken far too many from us...God bless....

----------


## jc17777

thank you optical. appreciate the kind words

----------


## smallworld

Sorry for your loss.  I'm fast approaching the one year anniversary of when I lost my dad at the age of 63 by suicide. There are simply no good words.  Sending hugs.

----------


## jc17777

Thank you Heide. Sorry to hear about your dad

----------


## mervinek

Sorry for your loss.  Blessings to you at this time. My prayers are with you.

----------


## jc17777

thank you mervinek

----------


## merrymaker

My sincere condolences jc.  personally lost my father (6 years) and grandmother (1 year) to cancer.  

F**k cancer

----------


## jc17777

F**k cancer is the exact way i think about it. thanks merrymaker

----------


## uncut

Truly dark days, jc.  So sorry for your loss.  May brighter days be on your horizon.

uncut

----------


## jc17777

thank you uncut. can only get brighter from here

----------


## Johns

Damn, sorry to hear about anyone struggling with death and illness.  Hope things brighten up for you...

----------


## jc17777

Thank you Johns

----------


## colem84

I lost my mom at 11 and my grandpa at 23 to cancer. Keep your head up. They aren't hurting anymore.

----------


## jc17777

Yeah I just gotta keep thinking that they are in a better place. Better off than we are

----------


## MakeOptics

Your go fundme campaign is down.

Sorry for the loss, I lost my father at 12 to cancer, lots of friends over the years.  Hang in there.

----------


## jc17777

Yeah I took the gofundme campaign down because there wasnt any interest and it had been up for a few days. thanks make optics

----------


## icmor

I lost my dad when he was 46.  It was very hard on all of us in the family, but it got better over time.  It will never be the same, but life will brighten.  Hang in there and know that many people are there for you.

----------


## jc17777

Thank you icmor

----------


## Chris Ryser

This coming end of July will be the 25th anniversary when I was told the good and the bad news by the hospital Oncologist, at the Kingston General Hospital, that the Sunday night 5 hour operation was successful. 

However the bad news was that I would be dead within the next 5 to 8 month as the perforated upper intestine had leaked all over the cavity with some real deadly cancer cells.

That was the time when I beat my death sentence by going through chemo therapy and applying all the willpower I could muster for about 11 month.

----------


## Jubilee

I have been away for a while due to some family health issues myself. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Cancer sucks. It has taken too many people way too soon. 

May peace find you and your family during these dark times. I pray her memories will fill your soul with light, and live within you for the rest of your days.

~Cass

----------


## smallworld

On the one year anniversary of losing my father we took a trip to the Gulf of Mexico two weeks ago.  While walking on the beach I took this picture.  When I looked at the photo later I felt very peaceful for the first time.
.desktop.jpg

----------

